# Are these the ligaments?



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I am determined to get this!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep looks like it. I always put my palm at the base of their tail and make a peace sign. Then I can feel the ligs under my index and middle finger


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, they are very hard still then :-( 
They don't seem to go in a v, just straight down each side of her tail.

On another of my does hers are easier and seem to go in a wide v.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor thing is allready 46 in around!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe not! She isolated herself and went into the shelter across the pasture (where no-one ever goes!)

She seems to be having contractions!
Almost hunching her back??? Couldn't get a pic she's done it 4 times so far!!!
Here's a pic at the end of it








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

She's laying down now taking short breaths and grunting every now and again.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Caught that at the end of what seemed to look like a little push


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Personally I don't pay much attention to their ligs, there have been too many times where a does had hard ligs then I would check later and find a kid. Instead I watch their udder and behavior, I've had my girls for several years though so I know what behavior is different for them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds like kids will be here soon


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhh , happy kidding  I never understood the "ligaments" and I don't think I ever will , lol. If you got them , congrats !  
Keep us posted ! Good luck !


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Nothing yet 
Kids went outside to ride bikes 
And she moved!
I'm guessing she is following this so called "doe code"
I made everyone go inside and I'll go and check her in an hour
As we were walking inside she was calling for me and did another hunching her back thing. Her vulva really comes out when she does this and she closes her eyes!
Please tell me I'm not going completely crazy!




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

And..... She's out grazing

I'm going with the "hand breeding" next time!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think your girl is going to win this one and drive you crazy :hammer:
Don't feel bad , I'll be in your place a week from now :laugh:
Hold on to your sanity , or at least try , lol.


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks! More goo tonight it seems pretty constant.
I've allready invested 3 weeks into pasture watching lol May as well continue until she kids!
My second doe is a ff and I'm not sure on her date either but she's not showing any progress yet. 
Third doe I've got a forsure due date! 
From here on out I'm starting a journal and keeping everything recorded! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Any kids yet?!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Anything yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Still waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Anything? Not to rub it in but checked my girl around 1pm yesterday found no ligs and by 5:30 her water broke completely giving me a stillborn doe and two healthy kids buck and doe so if you do figure it out watch closely I've been really close this year and very thankful I figured it out this year bc this makes it triplet assistance number two this season 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

